# Failed framing inspection



## southernyankee (Feb 21, 2011)

He short version is:
Hung an LVL into a pocket in the house framing for a roof over a deck.
The pitch is just under 3:12. Inspector failed inspection due to the LVL is classified as a "beam" per NC code, due to the roof is lower than 3:12. The code states the beam must rest on 4" of masonry or be hung with a steel bracket designed to hold the beam.

It's nearly impossible to know every damn code. Agree it's right there in the code book but what the hell.
Going to the inspection office later this week to see about getting over this hump. The way it's blocked in a pocket in the house framing, is probably stronger than any bracket.


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

Has it got a post in the wall to hold the beam up?


----------



## I Mester (Aug 21, 2011)

as long as the load carries all the way to the foundation you should be fine. is there framing under the lvl? or just a pocket in the air?


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

southernyankee said:


> He short version is:
> Hung an LVL into a pocket in the house framing for a roof over a deck.
> The pitch is just under 3:12. Inspector failed inspection due to the LVL is classified as a "beam" per NC code, due to the roof is lower than 3:12. The code states the beam must rest on 4" of masonry or be hung with a steel bracket designed to hold the beam.
> 
> ...


Probably is, but the code is the code, don't waste your time and get it done per code. If you want to get over this hump, you can try and get your Architect who designed the beam detail to write a letter, stating this is acceptable and approved way to do this.... and if there is any questions to contact him... put his seal on the letter and give that to the building inspector... 

If the architect has a legitimate claim, it might fly over the hump... If he don't, then don't waste your time, because building inspector will not let this fly over the code requirement, its his job on the line...So do what needs to be done and keep the project moving alone...

Good luck


----------



## southernyankee (Feb 21, 2011)

One of my carpenters got carried away and hung the sheathing, covering the beam. So in defense of the inspector he couldn't see thru the wall.
Yes, there a post underneath it.


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

Take the sheating off so he can see it.


----------



## I Mester (Aug 21, 2011)

what ^^^ he said


----------



## southernyankee (Feb 21, 2011)

There's actually a header the builder hung, probably for a shed roof, just under the LVL.
Going to take pictures to the office to show the reviewer. If he gives me approval, I'll call the inspection in again and make sure to be there to meet with the inspector.

Should have made the walls 8' instead of 8 1/2'.
Food for thought for the next porch.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

Just asking, plans, lvl, sign & sealed?.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Post some pictures here as well please, it would be easy to tell if what you got there meet the code or not.


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

If the inspector wants chrome, throw it in there. Making the inspector happy is priority #1. Going against him, going to his boss, stepping on his toes etc. will come back and bite you in the azz someday.


----------



## southernyankee (Feb 21, 2011)

I've called the inspector 2x, once yesterday and once today. Apparently he's not interested in working with me. Next step is to go down to the permit office to find out how I can move forward.
Code calls for a metal bearing plate of adequate design and dimensions to distribute the load safely.
Anyone have any idea what they are looking for?
How would such a plate be attached to the house framing?


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

The masonry can easily chip off an inch on the end so they want at least 3" of bearing material plus air space or moisture protection.

If you cant verify how much you have bearing in the pocket then you may have to get a stamped approval for a piece of steel angle/iron mounted to the block with epoxy and rod. It may be a hassle but not a real big set back.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

southernyankee said:


> I've called the inspector 2x, once yesterday and once today. Apparently he's not interested in working with me. Next step is to go down to the permit office to find out how I can move forward.
> Code calls for a metal bearing plate of adequate design and dimensions to distribute the load safely.
> Anyone have any idea what they are looking for?
> How would such a plate be attached to the house framing?


You a GC, why don't you get someone who knows what they doing, before you piss this guy off and the time frame for the whole job will go down the tubes, because this inspector will have a field day on every inspection, not to mention make you look bad in front of your client.


----------



## southernyankee (Feb 21, 2011)

I really just want to know what type/style of bracket the inspector is looking for.
I agree that I dropped the ball on this one but really just want to get the ball rolling again.


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

Talk to the lumber yard that sold you the beam. They should be able to run the engineering to figure out what size/shape bracket/hanger needs to be used. 

If not, you need to talk to a structural engineer.

We can't tell you how to do it.


----------



## southernyankee (Feb 21, 2011)

Call the lumber yard is a great idea. I'd rather go that route vs. visiting the permit office.
Thanks.


----------



## A-1 Interiors (Oct 12, 2011)

cant you just get a beam hanger you know like a joist hanger but for a beam (like this ) 
http://www.bisonbuilt.com/beam_hanger_bracket_127412_ps_vhv73016ytw_vhv186ytw_vhv8ytw_vhv20ytw.aspx or similar ?
I agree with everyone here you do not want to be on the inspectors bad side 
you don't have to kiss his a$$ buy don't tick him off if you can help it 
good luck


----------



## southernyankee (Feb 21, 2011)

I really just want to know exactly what the inspector is calling for. No sense chasing the wrong lead. Going to call the office tomorrow and ask about a joist type hanger for the LVL.

Agree that pissing off the inspector isn't going to get me anywhere.

If it was easy, everyone would be a contractor.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Slip a lolly column plate under the beam to separate from masonry or wrap flashing around and leave 1/2" space around for air circulation and call it a day if you cannot get your answer anywhere else but here :thumbsup:


----------



## southernyankee (Feb 21, 2011)

singlespeed said:


> So what did you end up doing to get this past the inspector? I know there wasn't an architect or engineer involved in the original process, so I am assuming you got an engineer to do a quick stamped drawing?
> 
> Next time drop those beams! Make sure that pitch is atleast 4/12, if possible, to just avoid this situation all together.
> 
> Clay.


I added an LVL hanger which put a smile on the inspectors face. Inspection passed. Everyone is happy now.


----------



## Spike7 (May 18, 2012)

jkfox624 said:


> Very rarely if ever will the city be liable for anything unless they had a corrupt inspector who was knowingly passing work not to code for kickbacks. If the city assumed liability why should we as contractors carry as much insurance as we have to?
> 
> And once again there's a ton of areas that don't deal with stamped plans. All i have to do to get a permit is fill out the inspectors form which asks sq footage, type of foundation, joist size, stud size, roof system, heating system. Then present a floor plan of the proposed building with the setbacks from property line so they can check if a variance is required.
> 
> Its nice to be able to call the inspector up and ask "what exactly do you want to see here?"


 man that just doesn`t happen here 

an inspector in miami , if asked " well what do i have to do to get this past?"
he will tell you point blank " thats not my job to tell you, ask your architect to draw up what they want you to do""

and i beleive your wrong ( not fighting here )
the city is liable .

before we can have an building application started in miami , we have to have our liability inurance sompany send a certicifcate to the city , naming them as the one covered by our insurance company"
the city wants the certificate made out to the city directly 
you insuring the client is another issue alltogether.

i wish we could do what you do , 
here we need a survey of the rpoperty, and a sealed set of plan for anything that is tructural , or has electric /plumbing ./ac/.

the city inspectors see us contractors as just workers who are following the direction of an architect/engineer , and do not see us as qualified in any way to decide what is safe or structuarally sound

.


----------



## olligator (Nov 23, 2007)

Spike7 said:


> man that just doesn`t happen here
> 
> an inspector in miami , if asked " well what do i have to do to get this past?"
> he will tell you point blank " thats not my job to tell you, ask your architect to draw up what they want you to do""
> ...



Basically in Florida, and in particular South Florida, we would need stamped prints, license and insurance to the city, notarized permit application and subpermit applications, asbestos responsibility form, county environmental approval stamp, notarized & recorded notice of commencement, compaction test (footers), termite certificate (slab), copy of RRP cert (depends on city), and some pretty renderings (so plan reviewer's head doesn't explode) just for the permit on a basic porch. Which you will wait for a minimum of 2~3 weeks and get only if your papers are in order, comrade.

In some ways, I envy you guys in other parts of the country!

Spike is right in that some inspectors think none of us are qualified, but it depends on the individual inspector and what they see when they come on your jobs. Some guys are cool and rational, and others are on a power trip.


My favorites are the inspectors that think their badge qualifies them as engineers. I love those guys. They love to sound all big and bad because they say things like "live load" and "dead load". Because none of us idiot contractors know what that is, right? I like to respond with actual engineering like "Well sir, I think if you did an FIE, you'd see that the stresses on the longitudinal axis of this plate here create an axial shear on this fastener that is well within the fastener's performance capacity for impulse and ramp response." I swear the posers literally start crapping their pants when I come back at them with actual engineering. 

I actually had an inspector that was a structural engineer one time. One of the best inspectors I ever dealt with.


----------

